# MTB MZ-WI, Donnerstag-Feierabendrunde



## Deleted 522831 (24. Juni 2020)

Donnerstag 25.6.2020
Ich fahre eine Runde ins Leichtweiss.
Übliche Zeit und Treffpunkt.


----------



## Deleted 522831 (1. Juli 2020)

Donnerstag 2.7.2020
wenn gewünscht würde ich mal übers 8eck halb runter und dann über den Kellerskopf Richtung Rambach ? fahren.
Kr
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 549072 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich würde mich mal dazugesellen, wenn's dann nicht mehr pieselt...
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (1. Juli 2020)

Da hat sich einer umgetauft.

P.S. wenn man am Donnerstag schon um 4:56 morgens in den Himmel schaut kann man sehr schön einen ISS Überflug beobachten: 55° über Horizont Richtung SSO, sogar recht hell (-2.8 mag).
Das hat zwar nichts mit MTB zu tun ist aber auch interessant.


----------



## Deleted 522831 (8. Juli 2020)

Donnerstag 9.7.2020
2. Versuch ?‍♂️: wenns Wetter gibt ? fahre ich übers 8️⃣⤴ und Kellers? Richtung Rambach ? oder nach Hessloch ?.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 549072 (8. Juli 2020)

Meintest Du Hessloch ???? ? Einen ? gibt's da nicht...
Bin dabei 1. ?‍♂️ 2. 3. 4.? ....
Gr
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (8. Juli 2020)

like


----------



## Deleted 549072 (16. Juli 2020)

16.7. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich es heute schaffe; Wetter sollte später ja passen.
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (16. Juli 2020)

16.7.
mal sehen obs nachher Wetter gibt.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 522831 (16. Juli 2020)

16.7.
Mahlzeit,
wir fahren morgen/Freitag. Schon um 6(!).
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 549072 (16. Juli 2020)

17.7. Also 6 Uhr abends; wer morgens kommt kann natürlich auch fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 549072 (17. Juli 2020)

Angesichts der angekündigten?=❄, wäre für heute Abend ??nicht unangebracht. Sonst bekommt der ein oder andere noch ein kaltes Näschen....


----------



## Deleted 522831 (17. Juli 2020)

Im Hirsch gäbe es ja die roten Deckchen ?


----------



## Deleted 549072 (17. Juli 2020)

? verträgt mein Magen nicht...?


----------



## Deleted 549072 (23. Juli 2020)

23.7. Ich würde heute zur normalen Zeit ein Ründchen bis nach Hessloch fahren -->  ???? .
Bis später, Martin


----------



## Eru (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt heute Abend eine kl. Gruppe?
Wäre toll zu wissen, ob sich der Stress (Rad- u. Klamottenwechsel) lohnt.
Viele Grüße ?‍♂️
Eru
????‍♂️?‍♂️?‍♀️?‍♂️?‍♀️


----------



## Deleted 522831 (5. August 2020)

6.8.
Moin,
ich fahre morgen zum ?⛰ nuff, dann downhill ?⚫ ins ?⚪ - ??
Kr Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 522831 (13. August 2020)

13.8.
Moin,
heute Platte, 8eck, und (wahrscheinlich) Hubertushütte.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 522831 (19. August 2020)

20.8.
Moin,
ich würde mal wieder über den Kellerskopf fahren.
Evtl. dann in den Hirsch.
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 549072 (20. August 2020)

Bin heute hoffentlich mal dabei 
Bis später
Martin


----------



## Deleted 549072 (27. August 2020)

27.8. Ich stehe heute für ein gemütliches Toürchen zur Verfügung. EInkehren kann ich heute leider nicht .
Bis später 
Martin


----------



## Deleted 522831 (27. August 2020)

27.8.
ich fahre ins LW
Kr
Matze


----------



## Deleted 522831 (3. September 2020)

3.9.2020




siehe Whatsapp


----------

